# Bella Sunbathing:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't worry, she didn't go for a dip...


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Love her choice of bathing suit! The water looks very inviting!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

...and no sun fade issues!!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Bella certainly looks better in her suit than I look in mine  .  That picture sure made me long for some hot weather lazing by the pool.  It hit nearly 70 here this past weekend....  it wont be long!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice picture. Is this a custom skin?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

sjc said:


> ...and no sun fade issues!!


Nope, no issues there


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Luna said:


> Nice picture. Is this a custom skin?


I ordered this one from DG... I love it!

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/25871


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh oh, I see some naughty words on Bella. 

Looove the skin. I'm definitely going to have to browse through decalgirl and find something pretty for mine.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks perfect for summer!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

shoooooooo sweeet
me also in love with your kindle


----------

